# Rancilio4 : Tired of guessing how many pulls left in the tank? Simple DIY fix



## legine (Aug 24, 2015)

Even cheapo coffee machines have a basic water level check via a slot/window or clear plastic tank.

No such feature in the case of the Silvia4. Silvia5?

Not just inconvenient, its very irritating having to guess how many pulls you have left before the tank dries up.

An inexcusable design oversight on an otherwise terrific machine.

Numerous electronic DIY solutions abound on the web, featuring 'push-test' buttons or switches that light LED's or sound buzzers.

One circuit activates a water pump. Genious.

Not having the required electronic skills I set about cobbling together this simple but effective fix using household junk.

(see PDF download attachment)

*Materials:*

1 x 'uni Laknock' push-lock ball point pen or similar.

1 x BBQ wooden skewer/spike.

1 x cork

*Tools:*

1 x Drill bit the same diameter of the pen shaft - see (A)

1 x Pliers

1 x Rule/measure

*Instructions:*

1. With the pliers gently 'crush' the clear plastic barrel holding top of pen.

2. Pull off the pocket clip and file to match radius.

3. Drill a hole in the centre of the Rancilio water tank cover the same diameter as the pen shaft.

4. Push the point of the wooden skewer firmly into the pen housing. Take care to centre.

5. Make a hole in the cork to take the skewer and slide on. The water will expand and make a tight fit.

6. Push the cork 16cm from base of water cover.

16cm will show the water level has a reserve up to the moulded cross in the base of the tank - approximately 2 cups/4 single esspresso pulls.

*To test:*

If the little pen-head sits UP and proud, you've got water.

If it sits flush and doesn't pop back up if you push it down, then it's time to re-fill.

*PLEASE NOTE:*

The author accepts no responsibility if you mess up!

However, if you do complete the project I guarantee it'll be worth it.

No batteries. No flashing lights... and NO more guessing.


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

....or you could just lift the lid and take a look.....


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Olliehulla said:


> ....or you could just lift the lid and take a look.....


Guessing is more fun though.


----------

